# iPhone Camera app?



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Which camera app do you use and like?

I bought Camera+ and Camcorder Pro HD from iTunes and I am yet to try them out,
That is as soon as I get my iPhone 4 delivered.

But I'd like to hear about any other app's that other people have used for the iPhone,
There seems to be a whole slew of app's becoming available for the iPhone now.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I have Camera+ and Tiffen Photo FX. The latest version of Camera+ has a fair bit more to offer and looses the stupid SLR interface. The Tiffen app lets you stack filters instead of only having one.

I do also use a panoramic stitching app.

Good luck.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Macified said:


> I have Camera+ and Tiffen Photo FX. The latest version of Camera+ has a fair bit more to offer and looses the stupid SLR interface. The Tiffen app lets you stack filters instead of only having one.
> 
> I do also use a panoramic stitching app.
> 
> Good luck.


I looked at Tiffen, But it doesn't really make me want to buy it,
Have you bought the .99¢ in App extra in Camera+?

It looks interesting.

Also other apps like Hipstamatic and the 8mm app look interesting

Course also there is the iMovie app as well,
Makes me wonder why there isn't an iPhoto app yet.


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

Here is a few I enjoy.
Retro camera plus
Instagram
Pro Camera
Toon camera
Auto stitch panorama

Slowshutter


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Haven't tried any of the in-app purchases for Camera+ but probably will once I upgrade to a new iPhone.

The Super8 app for video looks cool too. Adds a bit more feeling than you get out of typical home-user HD.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

rollee said:


> Here is a few I enjoy.
> Retro camera plus
> Instagram
> Pro Camera
> ...


I'll have to look into those, Thanks.

Edit:

Thanks, I just bought a few of those.
Toon Camera and Slow Shutter.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

dolawren said:


> Which camera app do you use and like?
> 
> I bought Camera+ and Camcorder Pro HD from iTunes and I am yet to try them out,
> That is as soon as I get my iPhone 4 delivered.
> ...


I bought 7.0 MP Camera for 99 cents months ago and love the way it works, especially the zoom and the choice to shoot in three different MPX levels. When I went to find a screen shot in iTunes, I noticed there is a new one out at 12 MPX with 16 times zoom for $1.99 so I bought it and will try it out.

7.0 is lower left below and 12.0 is upper right below.

Also a shot of my notepad with the 7.0 MPX iPhone 4.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

That's great SINC, Thanks for the recomendations

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Has anyone bought the iMovie app?
Worth it? Or should I wait for a future hopeful iPhoto app?


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm using Camera+.

Seems like a pretty useful app for $0.99


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

dolawren said:


> Has anyone bought the iMovie app?
> Worth it? Or should I wait for a future hopeful iPhoto app?


Yup. It's a fine app. Really high quality since they cleaned up a few bugs. 

Also another thumbs up for camera+


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

This one is a biggie.. I have a LOT of camera apps, as each of them have their strengths and weaknesses.. I take a LOT of pics with my ip4. As a professional photographer, I use the ip4 when I'm scouting out locations, and then I just use it to take a lot of fun photos.. For personal family type shots, my ip4 has almost completely replaced my pro gear.. Anyway, onto the apps.. (and I can't say which one I use more, because I'd say I use em all about the same..


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Camera+ and HDR PRO.

Both excellent apps.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Just bought this app on iTunes for my iPhone 4,
What an easy way to make gif89a's





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Here's a Video Gif I shot with my iPhone,
Using the GIFVid app from the iTunes store.

Tons of things you can do with this app,
This app will keep me busy for sure.


----------

